# Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Probleme



## Niza (31. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Brauche unbedingt Hilfe.

Mein Bruder hat probleme bei Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars .
Patch 1.09 ist installiert.
Windows 7 pro 64Bit ist installiert.
Das Spiel startet auch.

Aber sobald man es neu Startet sind alle vortschritte futsch.
Das heißt z.B. wenn man vorher die Kampanie 3 Teile geschafft hatte , dann ist es nach neustart des Spieles wieder bei 0 und man muss bei 0 Anfangen.
Ganaus ist es mit den Grafikeinstellungen .
Man stellt sie ein.
Nach Neustart muss man sie neu einstellen.

Ich verstehe das einfach nicht.

Brauche unbedingt Hilfe.

Bin für jede Hilfe sehr Dankbar.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (31. Juli 2013)

Hast du das Spiel mal im Windows XP Kompatibilitätsmodus und "als Administrator" ausgeführt?


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2013)

B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Hast du das Spiel mal im Windows XP Kompatibilitätsmodus und "als Administrator" ausgeführt?


 
jap und leider ohne Erfolg.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (31. Juli 2013)

Auch schonmal neu installiert? 

Vllt bringt dir dieser Artikel etwas. Hier wird z.B. auch der Schreibschutz auf dem Save-Ordner angesprochen.

http://powerforen.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245340#


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2013)

Problem gelöst.



B_R_O_C_K_E schrieb:


> Auch schonmal neu installiert?
> 
> Vllt bringt dir dieser Artikel etwas. Hier wird z.B. auch der Schreibschutz auf dem Save-Ordner angesprochen.
> 
> [PC] NUR Probleme mit Command & Conquer: First Decade (Die ersten 10 Jahre) - Powerforen.de



Das mit den Savegam ordner war keine üble Idee
Erst habe ich alle Kopieschutze entfernt
Das war nicht die Lösung.

Dann habe ich allerdings alle meine alten Savegames von mir einfach in die ordner Kopiert und alle alten dateien ersetzt.
Dabei fiel mir auf das Dateien bei meinen Bruder fehlten die ich hinzugefügt habe.

Und komischerweise hat das Funktioniert.
Ich musste meinen Bruder halt Quasi nur ein neues Profil erstellen.

Und einstellungen werden wieder übernommen und gespeichert.

danke nochmals für eure Hilfe

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (31. Juli 2013)

Auch wenns nicht 100%ig die Lösung meinerseits war aber schön dass es dann doch noch funktioniert hat


----------

